# Periscope case with light



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this new case which will be out shortly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> http://www.periscopelight.com/store/index.cfm?module=catalog&fuse=detail&prod_id=Kindle%201&catname=Products
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this new case which will be out shortly.


There has been some discussion about this cover somewhere in the Accessory Boards, but I don't believe anyone has actually seen one yet. I like the idea of the note pad on the left, but not too sure about the light. I am for less bulk, personally and that light looks kinda large!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

With this, is it possible to fold the front cover to back? Will it be hard to click the back page button?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm also wondering about folding the cover back; won't the notepad then be flopping around?


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 18, 2008)

Now I wish they had it in colors , and with a clip or foldover of some sort to keep the paper from flopping around when (if you can) you fold the cover back.


----------

